# Review help- aquaticlife t5 ho



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

AquaticLife 48" T5 HO 2 Lamp Fixture, Freshwater (w/ Free Set of Replacement Bulbs)

I am interested in this light mainly because of the hardware which connects 2 separate fixtures as one. So when I upgrade to co2 I can buy another model. 

Any suggestions, I'm very open to other brands or solutions. I'm receiving the light as a birthday gift from my gf so 150-175 is my budget. The tank which this particular light is for is a 55 gallon green terror tank, but I wish to grow an have a versatile light for future projects


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with AquaticLife, but I am considering the Sun Blaze brand for the same reason. I have a low tech tank and can get a one bulb unit (all I would want with no Co2), but it can be connected to another.
Sorry, I don't know how to add a link to the Sun Blaze site...


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

For sure I appreciate the input. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I like my AquaticLife T5HO dual bulb linkable unit.

I mostly went with AquaticLife because I needed the light in a 20" length and that is harder to find plus they come with planted tank friendly bulb configurations if you choose them (6,000 something k, + roseate bulb).

So far I have zero complaints.

I didn't really pay close attention to the reflectors when I set it up but they are supposed to be decent.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

As far as eventually using another set on a 55 gallon tank - I sort of doubt that you would want another set for anything short of a reef set-up. On a deep tank you might want more spread but on a narrow tank like a 55gal (even if it is a little bit deep) I think that you will be happy with the intensity and coverage on a dual bulb T5HO kit that has good reflectors.

I had to put floating plants in my 18" tall 16g bowfront to keep stuff like anubias and java moss from completely withering. I didn't have CO2 hooked up but I doubt that would have saved the low light stuff from being sunburned anyways. 

You might consider the Catalina T5 solar T5HO lights as many people around here recommend them and they tend to have really good sales on 48" lights (that length specificially seems to be the one that they have great deals on).


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I have this fixture and use it with just one bulb. I'm not sure why you'd ever want more than two T5HO bulbs on mounting legs unless your tank is a 90G or 24" tall or more, and even then, 4 would be an absolute TON of light (probably too much).


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The reason I an thinking about linking two single bulb fixtures together is that I'm hoping to set up two 55g tanks end-to-end to make a dividing wall between my kitchen & living room. The Sun Blaze has a 4" connector or an 18" connector. I could link the two in such a way that they'd make a linear line across the two tanks. One bulb per tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They are very good and will serve you quite well. I think that is a great divider idea.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! If all goes well, I'll be doing this in the fall...


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so other than the brand mentioned earlier in this thread. Any other recommendations? Or are they all kind of the same quality? Like corallife, current USA, aquaticlife etc...


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

what about the, Glo T5 HO Linear Fluorescent Fixtures 48" Glo T5 HO Fixture Double?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've read where other posters are using (and loving) the Glo fixtures - I'll look into that one, also.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's reassuring I hope I get some feed back from owners of lights? My next question, are all lights relatively equal? An is the Hagen glo fixture legit? Like the percs they describe? Nice reflector, built in timer?


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump?


----------

